
A Vegan Vlogger's Harassment Scandal Exposes YouNow's Ugly Underbelly - iamjeff
https://www.wired.com/story/this-big-beef-exposes-the-ugly-underbelly-of-vegan-vlogging/
======
Powerofmene
It is really sad that for all the wonderful things to come from the Internet
it has also brought out the worst in people. When people bully, defame, and
abuse people online and reap financial rewards for doing so, then something is
wrong.

